# A new Orangina ad



## DataPacRat (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AZt4yBnVQ8

... you know, if they actually sold that product in my country, I'd be
willing to buy a bottle or two just to try to convince them to keep
making that line of commercials.

Man, watching French broadcast TV must be a trip...


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

That is the most disturbing thing I have ever watched.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

So unattractive CG panther chick making some even more unattractive white dude strip

how is this selling me a drink now


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That is the most disturbing thing I have ever watched.



...

Um...

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## darzoz (Dec 10, 2009)

O_0 No, just no.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 10, 2009)

You guys haven't seen some of their older ads featuring anthro characters, have you?  This is downright tame in comparison.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

Telnac said:


> You guys haven't seen some of their older ads featuring anthro characters, have you?  This is downright tame in comparison.



It's a lot uglier too, god damn


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

Telnac said:


> You guys haven't seen some of their older ads featuring anthro characters, have you?  This is downright tame in comparison.


I've seen them. I just don't recall them having balding chubby guys stripping while being whipped by an ugly panther dominatrix.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 10, 2009)

"....having balding chubby guys stripping while being whipped by an ugly panther dominatrix"


That made me laugh! Almost tempted to watch it now.


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 10, 2009)

One the Orangina was sold in my country, but one... are 10 years that orangina has been forgotten... T_T i hope to see this product another time here in not much time.

Returning IT: the spot is very lol XD


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 10, 2009)

Fuck.
I'm getting sick of this.


----------



## Russ (Dec 10, 2009)

Riiiight......


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

Orange.......'gina??....


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I've seen them. I just don't recall them having balding chubby guys stripping while being whipped by an ugly panther dominatrix.



now, I like this commercial.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> now, I like this commercial.


You would.


----------

